# Putin, anatema contro oligarchi. E Zelensky continua "tour" parlamentare.



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

Mentre la guerra continua a massacrare civili e innocenti (anche se gli 007 inglesi sostengono che l'invasione sia "bloccata"), i due leader continuano a perseguire le loro agende personali mettendo da parte ogni tentativo di negoziato che sembrano accantonati dopo le aperture reciproche di ieri.

Zelesnky continua il suo "tour" nei parlamenti di tutto il mondo. Dopo il Congresso USA, oggi è la volta del parlamento tedesco.
"Ogni bomba che cade su di noi fa elevare un muro tra la UE e l'Ucraina. Potete tutti fare di più. Scholz, intervenga. Abbatta questo muro, dia alla Germania il ruolo da leader europeo che le compete."

Nel frattempo Putin lancia un vero e proprio anatema, durissimo e violento, contro gli oligarchi.

"Non sto affatto giudicando quelli che hanno una villa a Miami o in Costa Azzurra, che non possono fare a meno del foie gras, delle ostriche o delle cosiddette libertà di genere. Questo non è assolutamente il problema, ma, ripeto, il problema è che molte di queste persone sono mentalmente lì e non qui, non con il nostro popolo, non con la Russia. Questo è, secondo loro – secondo loro! – un segno di appartenenza a una casta superiore, a una razza superiore. Queste persone sono pronte a vendere le loro madri per avere il permesso di sedersi nell’anticamera di questa casta molto alta.
Qualsiasi nazione, e soprattutto il popolo russo, sarà sempre in grado di distinguere i veri patrioti dalle canaglie e dai traditori, e li sputerà semplicemente fuori, come un moscerino che gli è volato accidentalmente in bocca”.
Sono convinto che questa naturale e necessaria auto-pulizia della società non potrà che rafforzare il nostro paese, la nostra solidarietà, la coesione e la prontezza di fronte a qualsiasi sfida. Il cosiddetto Occidente collettivo e la sua “quinta colonna” sono abituati a misurare tutto e tutti da soli. Credono che tutto possa essere comprato e venduto, quindi pensano che ci spezzeremo e ci ritireremo. Ma non conoscono bene la nostra storia e la nostra gente. Sì, molti Paesi del mondo si sono abituati da tempo a vivere con la schiena china e ad accettare servilmente tutte le decisioni del loro sovrano, purtroppo anche in Europa. Ma la Russia non sarà mai in uno stato così patetico e umiliato, e la lotta che stiamo conducendo è una lotta per la nostra sovranità, per il futuro del nostro paese e dei nostri figli. Lotteremo per il diritto di essere e rimanere in Russia. Un esempio per noi è il coraggio e la fermezza dei nostri soldati e ufficiali, fedeli difensori della patria”.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Putin lancia un vero e proprio anatema, durissimo e violento, contro gli oligarchi.
> 
> "Non sto affatto giudicando quelli che hanno una villa a Miami o in Costa Azzurra, che non possono fare a meno del foie gras, delle ostriche o delle cosiddette libertà di genere. Questo non è assolutamente il problema, ma, ripeto, il problema è che molte di queste persone sono mentalmente lì e non qui, non con il nostro popolo, non con la Russia. Questo è, secondo loro – secondo loro! – un segno di appartenenza a una casta superiore, a una razza superiore. Queste persone sono pronte a vendere le loro madri per avere il permesso di sedersi nell’anticamera di questa casta molto alta.
> Qualsiasi nazione, e soprattutto il popolo russo, sarà sempre in grado di distinguere i veri patrioti dalle canaglie e dai traditori, e li sputerà semplicemente fuori, come un moscerino che gli è volato accidentalmente in bocca”.
> Sono convinto che questa naturale e necessaria auto-pulizia della società non potrà che rafforzare il nostro paese, la nostra solidarietà, la coesione e la prontezza di fronte a qualsiasi sfida. Il cosiddetto Occidente collettivo e la sua “quinta colonna” sono abituati a misurare tutto e tutti da soli. Credono che tutto possa essere comprato e venduto, quindi pensano che ci spezzeremo e ci ritireremo. Ma non conoscono bene la nostra storia e la nostra gente. Sì, molti Paesi del mondo si sono abituati da tempo a vivere con la schiena china e ad accettare servilmente tutte le decisioni del loro sovrano, purtroppo anche in Europa. Ma la Russia non sarà mai in uno stato così patetico e umiliato, e la lotta che stiamo conducendo è una lotta per la nostra sovranità, per il futuro del nostro paese e dei nostri figli. Lotteremo per il diritto di essere e rimanere in Russia. Un esempio per noi è il coraggio e la fermezza dei nostri soldati e ufficiali, fedeli difensori della patria”.


Credo stiano per partire delle belle purghe. Fossi un oligarca smetterei di bere il the


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre la guerra continua a massacrare civili e innocenti (anche se gli 007 inglesi sostengono che l'invasione sia "bloccata"), i due leader continuano a perseguire le loro agende personali mettendo da parte ogni tentativo di negoziato che sembrano accantonati dopo le aperture reciproche di ieri.
> 
> Zelesnky continua il suo "tour" nei parlamenti di tutto il mondo. Dopo il Congresso USA, oggi è la volta del parlamento tedesco.
> "Ogni bomba che cade su di noi fa elevare un muro tra la UE e l'Ucraina. Potete tutti fare di più. Scholz, intervenga. Abbatta questo muro, dia alla Germania il ruolo da leader europeo che le compete."
> ...


A Putin comuncia a mancare la terra sotto i piedi.
E da qui ad un mesetto arriverà al 99% il default sul debito estero (15 aprile fine del 30 day grace period sui bond in scadenza l'altro ieri)


----------



## Simo98 (17 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A Putin comuncia a mancare la terra sotto i piedi.
> E da qui ad un mesetto arriverà al 99% il default sul debito estero (15 aprile fine del 30 day grace period sui bond in scadenza l'altro ieri)


Cosa succederà nel pratico?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre la guerra continua a massacrare civili e innocenti (anche se gli 007 inglesi sostengono che l'invasione sia "bloccata"), i due leader continuano a perseguire le loro agende personali mettendo da parte ogni tentativo di negoziato che sembrano accantonati dopo le aperture reciproche di ieri.
> 
> Zelesnky continua il suo "tour" nei parlamenti di tutto il mondo. Dopo il Congresso USA, oggi è la volta del parlamento tedesco.
> "Ogni bomba che cade su di noi fa elevare un muro tra la UE e l'Ucraina. Potete tutti fare di più. Scholz, intervenga. Abbatta questo muro, dia alla Germania il ruolo da leader europeo che le compete."
> ...


Tutte belle parole, qualcuno ne andrà anche fiero.

Però c'è un MA, un MA gigantesco.

Se tutti fossero valorosi patriottici, e nessuno si "appecorerebbe" al pensiero unico, nessuno ha mai pensato a quante guerre ci sarebbero state?

Si chiamano compromessi, ne vorrei anche io tante di cose, ma per civile convivenza, si rinuncia tutti a qualcosa per quieto vivere.

E visto il benessere occidentale e la pace degli ultimi 70 anni, direi con pochi dubbi che è sicuramente il sistema meno peggiore.

Se poi questo vuol dire essere appecorato, amen, sarò appecorato.


----------



## Devil man (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelesnky continua il suo "tour" nei parlamenti di tutto il mondo. Dopo il Congresso USA, oggi è la volta del parlamento tedesco.
> "Ogni bomba che cade su di noi fa elevare un muro tra la UE e l'Ucraina. Potete tutti fare di più. Scholz, intervenga. Abbatta questo muro, *dia alla Germania il ruolo da leader europeo che le compete."*



che leccatina di culo


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

LA PRESIDENTE DELLA MOLDAVIA CHIEDE L'IMMEDIATO RITIRO DEI SOLDATI RUSSI DALLA TRANSNISTRIA


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A Putin comuncia a mancare la terra sotto i piedi.
> E da qui ad un mesetto arriverà al 99% il default sul debito estero (15 aprile fine del 30 day grace period sui bond in scadenza l'altro ieri)


oltre a quello di avanti ieri, c'è una cedola che scade a fine marzo per 617 milioni di dollari


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Cosa succederà nel pratico?


Da quello che leggo, verrebbe estromessa dal mercato dei bond


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre la guerra continua a massacrare civili e innocenti (anche se gli 007 inglesi sostengono che l'invasione sia "bloccata"), i due leader continuano a perseguire le loro agende personali mettendo da parte ogni tentativo di negoziato che sembrano accantonati dopo le aperture reciproche di ieri.
> 
> Zelesnky continua il suo "tour" nei parlamenti di tutto il mondo. Dopo il Congresso USA, oggi è la volta del parlamento tedesco.
> "Ogni bomba che cade su di noi fa elevare un muro tra la UE e l'Ucraina. Potete tutti fare di più. Scholz, intervenga. Abbatta questo muro, dia alla Germania il ruolo da leader europeo che le compete."
> ...



Non è un caso che Putin richiami gli oligarchi a raccolta. D'altronde quando fai parte di una cricca non hai certo libertà di scelta. Per capire il "sistema Putin" bisogna pensare per esempio alla criminalità organizzata. I concetti economici non si discostano tanto. I cartelli messicani, ottengono il controllo del territorio con la forza, controllando la politica per poi ricevere $$$ da attività economiche semplici e remunerativi, come la produzione di avocado per esempio. In Russia funziona esattamente così. Putin oggi controlla l'intera politica Russia, dal Parlamento che è una mera cassa di risonanza "Yes Putin", a tutti gli Oblast che dipendono interamente da Mosca, alla giustizia, all'informazione. Nella cricca, tutti gli amici e i fedeli sono quelli che gestiscono le materie prime, come gas, petrolio. E' normale, non servono competenze o intelligenza. Solo un uomo al potere che ti faciliti i compiti. Questi signori sono i "privilegiati" del sistema russo. Mentre tutti gli altri, quelli che ci mettono la testa o che producono innovazione, vengono osteggiati politicamente, perchè non vuoi che queste teste pensanti ottengano potere e visibilità. Questo è importante, anche per capire la guerra, una guerra che economicamente sembrerebbe talmente irrazionale da essere impossibile. Ma ferma tutti un attimo, la Russia sarà devastata dalle sanzioni e dal crollo del Rubblo, ma gli oligarchi che vendono gas o petrolio che ci perdono? Continuano ad avere i ricavi in $ americani, le esportazioni continueranno bene o male, e saranno ancora più ricchi in una nazione ancora più povera.


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre la guerra continua a massacrare civili e innocenti (anche se gli 007 inglesi sostengono che l'invasione sia "bloccata"), i due leader continuano a perseguire le loro agende personali mettendo da parte ogni tentativo di negoziato che sembrano accantonati dopo le aperture reciproche di ieri.
> 
> Zelesnky continua il suo "tour" nei parlamenti di tutto il mondo. Dopo il Congresso USA, oggi è la volta del parlamento tedesco.
> "Ogni bomba che cade su di noi fa elevare un muro tra la UE e l'Ucraina. Potete tutti fare di più. Scholz, intervenga. Abbatta questo muro, dia alla Germania il ruolo da leader europeo che le compete."
> ...


Vengono fuori due cose interessantissime
1) Finalmente Putin ricorda ai zucconi europei che gli oligarchi sono i suoi nemici storici che scendono la Russia ed evadono il fisco russo, l'equivalente di quelli che da noi vogliono vendere il Colosseo 
2) Tana per Zelensky agente della Germania. La solita Germania che si sente più in gamba e vuole fare le scarpe a Russia e Stati Uniti contemporaneamente.


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

nuova figura di melma internazionale del giornalismo italiota.

La Stampa ruba una foto scattata nella strage di Donetsk dell'altro giorno, non cita il fotoreporter e la trasforma in una scena di bombardamento ucraino titolando "La Carneficina"

il fotoreporter viene avvisato e rimane allibito dopo che gli traducono i titoli della pagina

complimenti al direttore Giannini e alla famiglia Agnelli.
non pagano lavoratori sul posto, rubano il lavoro degli altri e fanno disinformazione
risparmio e falsità sono le linee guida
perfetta continuità con la direzione Molinari precedente, del resto sono sempre gli stessi a scambiarsi i posti
mai una selezione sul merito, per carità


al contrario una testata dalla Serbia gli telefona per avere chiarimenti, chiede il permesso di pubblicare la sua foto citandolo e contestualizza bene quanto avvenuto
più che una lezione di giornalismo è una lezione di come si campa nella vita, qualsiasi lavoro si fa con serietà


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre la guerra continua a massacrare civili e innocenti (anche se gli 007 inglesi sostengono che l'invasione sia "bloccata"), i due leader continuano a perseguire le loro agende personali mettendo da parte ogni tentativo di negoziato che sembrano accantonati dopo le aperture reciproche di ieri.
> 
> Zelesnky continua il suo "tour" nei parlamenti di tutto il mondo. Dopo il Congresso USA, oggi è la volta del parlamento tedesco.
> "Ogni bomba che cade su di noi fa elevare un muro tra la UE e l'Ucraina. Potete tutti fare di più. Scholz, intervenga. Abbatta questo muro, dia alla Germania il ruolo da leader europeo che le compete."
> ...


ahahahahahaha che comico che è....(parlo del nano russo)

sul discorso occidente oriente l'ho già scritto di la poi magari ci torneremo ma ha detto talmente tante boiate che non si sa da dove iniziare

ad esempio mi salta all'occhio "un esempio per noi è il coraggio e la fermezza dei nostri soldati fedeli difensori della patria"...ma parla di quei soldati che ha mandato in guerra con l'inganno?? che manco si attiva per riportare a casa per non far sapere le perdite??  

poi le sanzioni: non è che ci siamo svegliati la mattina e abbiamo deciso di sanzionare la russia eh...le sanzioni sono arrivate DOPO l'invasione

tre settimane fa NON c'erano sanzioni e avrebbero continuato a non esserci

al di la di dietrologie varie questi sono i fatti

ps: ma parlava all'occidente o ai russi? se parlava ai russi allora ok..tanto quelli si bevono tutto (per grossa parte non per colpa loro)...se parlava a noi penso che se riesce a intortare lo 0,1% delle persone è già tanto


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2022)

i russi non sanno che fine faranno se non si ribellano e trovano il modo di cambiare il loro governo..in un modo o in un altro

questo fa discorsi da comunista vero di una volta...finirà a rendere la Russia come la Corea del Nord

continuo comunque a credere che qualcuno la ai piani alti lo fermerà


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ahahahahahaha che comico che è....(parlo del nano russo)
> 
> sul discorso occidente oriente l'ho già scritto di la poi magari ci torneremo ma ha detto talmente tante boiate che non si sa da dove iniziare
> 
> ...


Alza amico alza... quantomeno in Italia devi moltiplicare parecchie volte quello 0,1%.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Alza amico alza... quantomeno in Italia devi moltiplicare parecchie volte quello 0,1%.


si forse sono stato un pò troppo ottimista...


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Cosa succederà nel pratico?


che le banche internazionali esposte con la Russia avranno problemi, anche se ha poco debito con l'estero rispetto a tanti altri paesi occidentali come pure l'Italia una volta, per il resto è "too big too fail"

i soldi ne hanno in abbondanza, devono trovare il modo di usarli
stanno usando banche estere per pagare, non so se cinesi

*"L'obbligo di pagamento del rendimento della cedola sui prestiti obbligazionari esterni della Federazione Russa dovuti nel 2023 per un importo totale di 117,2 milioni di dollari fino al 15 marzo 2022 presentato a una banca corrispondente estera il 14 marzo 2022, è stato risolto
Abbiamo tutti i mezzi per evitare il default del debito".*


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo tutti i mezzi per evitare il default del debito".*


Permettimi di segnarmela


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i russi non sanno che fine faranno se non si ribellano e trovano il modo di cambiare il loro governo..in un modo o in un altro
> 
> questo fa discorsi da comunista vero di una volta...finirà a rendere la Russia come la Corea del Nord
> 
> continuo comunque a credere che qualcuno la ai piani alti lo fermerà


e poi dicono che putin non sia pazzo, questo parla come se fosse ancora a 100 anni fa, non bastavano i vaneggiamenti sul maestoso impero russo, degli errori di lenin, mo pure sta pappardella nazionalistica


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i russi non sanno che fine faranno se non si ribellano e trovano il modo di cambiare il loro governo..in un modo o in un altro
> 
> questo fa discorsi da comunista vero di una volta...finirà a rendere la Russia come la Corea del Nord
> 
> continuo comunque a credere che qualcuno la ai piani alti lo fermerà


Ti dico solo che ho letto che Putin ha cambiato TUTTO il suo staff personale un mese fa. (camerieri, cuochi, personale pulizie ecc)


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

LA LITUANIA CHIEDE L'APPLICAZIONE DELLA NO FLY ZONE


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i russi non sanno che fine faranno se non si ribellano e trovano il modo di cambiare il loro governo..in un modo o in un altro
> 
> questo fa discorsi da comunista vero di una volta...finirà a rendere la Russia come la Corea del Nord
> 
> continuo comunque a credere che qualcuno la ai piani alti lo fermerà


Mi sa che lo sanno. L'unione sovietica era corea del nord senza dinastia. Lenin era così incompetente che aveva carestie costanti mentre almeno Kim aveva la scusante che la Corea non è mai stata grande produttore agricolo.
I russi hanno però sperimentato il capitalismo oligarca sotto Eltsin e lì hanno fatto molto peggio della Corea del Nord e in brevissimo tempo......non dirmi che non c'è un solo russo che non vorrebbe dare fuoco al joker Khodorkowsky....quello era peggio persino degli oligarchi che vogliono svendere il paese dato che era un ragazzino presuntuoso esperto nel prendere fondi vitali (pure inglesi e americani sono stati derubati da lui) e poi bruciare i soldi senza creare nulla a vantaggio di nessuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

*Scholz risponde a Zelesnky:

"Siamo con il popolo ucraino, la Germania dà il suo contributo e continuerà a farlo. Ma una cosa è chiara: la Nato non entrerà in questo conflitto."*


----------



## Simo98 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Scholz risponde a Zelesnky:
> 
> "Siamo con il popolo ucraino, la Germania dà il suo contributo e continuerà a farlo. Ma una cosa è chiara: la Nato non entrerà in questo conflitto."*



Servivano i freddi tedeschi a dirlo a parole chiare
È comprensibile che Zelensky continui a chiederlo ma nessuno con un po' di razionalità in testa deciderebbe di intervenire militarmente


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

ESODO DI JET PRIVATI DA MOSCA... DIREZIONE DUBAI


----------



## sunburn (17 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e poi dicono che putin non sia pazzo, questo parla come se fosse ancora a 100 anni fa, non bastavano i vaneggiamenti sul maestoso impero russo, degli errori di lenin, mo pure sta pappardella nazionalistica


D’altronde, gli USA hanno previsto il blocco delle importazioni di vodka e mi sembra normale che anche Putin stia dando il suo contributo per consumare quella già prodotta.


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA LITUANIA CHIEDE L'APPLICAZIONE DELLA NO FLY ZONE


La chiedono per la Lituania o per l'Ucraina?


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La chiedono per la Lituania o per l'Ucraina?


Per l Ukraina, per la Lituania c'è già


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky si collegherà con il parlamento italiano il 22 marzo alle 11.*


----------



## Swaitak (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ESODO DI JET PRIVATI DA MOSCA... DIREZIONE DUBAI


si sono cagati sotto gli oligarhi?
Ps: c'è l'expo


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky si collegherà con il parlamento italiano il 22 marzo alle 11.*


buono a metà mattinata per i dormiglioni e i tengofamiglia non di lunedì
vediamo se saranno più di 9 parlamentari alla Camera come per il decreto Ucraina...


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky si collegherà con il parlamento italiano il 22 marzo alle 11.*



Tutti con la kippah in testa, daje.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky si collegherà con il parlamento italiano il 22 marzo alle 11.*


Letta si esibirà live con ''Bella Ciao''


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Scholz risponde a Zelesnky:
> 
> "Siamo con il popolo ucraino, la Germania dà il suo contributo e continuerà a farlo. Ma una cosa è chiara: la Nato non entrerà in questo conflitto."*


Godopoli.
Godo in tutte le salse 
Godo fragorosamente.
Dai prendi e porta a casa Zelensky


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky si collegherà con il parlamento italiano il 22 marzo alle 11.*


Bella ciao? Bandiera rossa? Bandiere arcobaleno?
Sarà trash puro


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti con la kippah in testa, daje.


Non comprendo cosa c'entrino le origini ebraiche di Zelensky con la vicenda, dato che mi pare sia pure Cristiano o comunque non ebreo praticante, ha la colpa di essere nato da genitori ebrei? Mbha...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky si collegherà con il parlamento italiano il 22 marzo alle 11.*


In seduta comune magari 
Che occasione......


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutte belle parole, qualcuno ne andrà anche fiero.
> 
> Però c'è un MA, un MA gigantesco.
> 
> ...


La penso come te, ma questo perché noi siamo nati dalla parte giusta del mondo... Purtroppo stiamo capendo tutti che il nostro benessere sta in piedi sul sangue di altri.. Se fossi uno degli altri magari sarei meno appecorato


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Scholz risponde a Zelesnky:
> 
> "Siamo con il popolo ucraino, la Germania dà il suo contributo e continuerà a farlo. Ma una cosa è chiara: la Nato non entrerà in questo conflitto."*



Ma Zelensky mica lo chiede. Lo pretende.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky si collegherà con il parlamento italiano il 22 marzo alle 11.*




Per chiedere la No-Fly Zone?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per chiedere la No-Fly Zone?


No fly zone is the new black


----------



## Swaitak (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per chiedere la No-Fly Zone?


a noi chiederà di introdurre il green pass rafforzato per i militari russi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a noi chiederà di introdurre il green pass rafforzato per i militari russi



O forse chiederà di far trasmettere dalla RAI - a reti unificate - i suoi discorsi ed i suoi vecchi spettacoli.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Letta si esibirà live con ''Bella Ciao''



Magari invitano i tre tenori vairologi capitanati da Bassetti e per l'occasione cantano tutti insieme "Sì, sì, sì, sì, sì, sì, bombardiamoliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Se il mondo vuoi salvar, tu Zelensky devi aiutarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Magari invitano i tre tenori vairologi capitanati da Bassetti e per l'occasione cantano tutti insieme "Sì, sì, sì, sì, sì, sì, bombardiamoliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Se il mondo vuoi salvar, tu Zelensky devi aiutarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"



Non dare suggerimenti


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

comunque è evidente che a Kiev ancora i vertici militari e politici non vogliano fare accordi
l'altro giorno è andata da Dietlinde Gruber la vice primo ministro, quella che gira in mimetica e giubbotto anti proiettili, e parlava come se non fosse mai accaduto nulla dal 2014 in poi
non hanno ancora metabolizzato che la Crimea e il Donbass non saranno mai più ucraini, se non hanno ancora capito questo figuriamoci che devono rimettere il russo come seconda lingua ufficiale come prima e tutto il resto
invece la narrativa è che Putin non voglia fare un accordo prima di asfaltarli ancora di più, è il contrario sono loro che vogliono essere in ginocchio prima di accettare i compromessi perchè ad oggi pensano ancora di sfangarla


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

*accordo tra l'India e la Russia per aumentare le forniture di petrolio da Mosca
anche altre materie prime 
l'India acquista l'80% del petrolio che consuma, prima prendeva il 3% dalla Russia ma ora con l'aumento dei prezzi mondiali ha deciso di aumentare la fornitura ricevendo anche uno sconto*


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *accordo tra l'India e la Russia per aumentare le forniture di petrolio da Mosca
> anche altre materie prime
> l'India acquista l'80% del petrolio che consuma, prima prendeva il 3% dalla Russia ma ora con l'aumento dei prezzi mondiali ha deciso di aumentare la fornitura ricevendo anche uno sconto*


Strano... Proprio con l'India che non si era schierato con l'occidente.
Non ci avrei mai creduto


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *accordo tra l'India e la Russia per aumentare le forniture di petrolio da Mosca
> anche altre materie prime
> l'India acquista l'80% del petrolio che consuma, prima prendeva il 3% dalla Russia ma ora con l'aumento dei prezzi mondiali ha deciso di aumentare la fornitura ricevendo anche uno sconto*


Modi altro criminale, nulla di non previsto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Modi altro criminale, nulla di non previsto


dovrebbe essere pochissima roba, 15 milioni di barili. 3 giorni di consumi medi in India


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Modi altro criminale, nulla di non previsto


Spero che non dimenticheremo i nomi di quei paesi "amici" quando avremo finito con Putin.


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dovrebbe essere pochissima roba, 15 milioni di barili. 3 giorni di consumi medi in India


non è stata comunicata la quantità ancora, comunque un paese enorme che importa oltre 80% del petrolio che consuma potenzialmente è un cliente ricercatissimo.
se risolvono le problematiche di valuta creano un mercato mondiale asiatico privo del dollaro, già Russia-Cina-India fanno il 40% della popolazione mondiale
considerando che Brasile e Sudafrica importano poco petrolio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Spero che non dimenticheremo i nomi di quei paesi "amici" *quando avremo finito con Putin.*



Si,fammelo annotare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Marzo 2022)

*«Se l'Ucraina dovesse continuare la sua escalation contro la Bielorussia, Minsk non la lascerà senza risposta»
*


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *«Se l'Ucraina dovesse continuare la sua escalation contro la Bielorussia, Minsk non la lascerà senza risposta»
> *



l'Ucraina non si vuole proprio fermare. Dopo avere minacciato di marciare su Mosca ora vogliono pure conquistare la Bielorussia.
Che qualcuno li fermi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

*Delegazione Ucraina. "Accordo di pace entro 10 giorni."

"Potrebbero essere necessari da pochi giorni a una settimana e mezza per trovare un accordo sui punti controversi.
La firma di un accordo di pace porrà fine alla fase acuta del conflitto, ci permetterà di onorare tutti coloro che sono stati uccisi e iniziare la ricostruzione del Paese. Ma dubito che per gli ucraini la guerra finirà lì, non dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

*Macron: "La Francia deve potenziare il suo esercito per essere pronta a rispondere ad una guerra di alta intensità che può tornare sul nostro continente"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione Ucraina. "Accordo di pace entro 10 giorni."
> 
> "Potrebbero essere necessari da pochi giorni a una settimana e mezza per trovare un accordo sui punti controversi.
> La firma di un accordo di pace porrà fine alla fase acuta del conflitto, ci permetterà di onorare tutti coloro che sono stati uccisi e iniziare la ricostruzione del Paese. Ma dubito che per gli ucraini la guerra finirà lì, non dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato."*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron: "La Francia deve potenziare il suo esercito per essere pronta a rispondere ad una guerra di alta intensità che può tornare sul nostro continente"*



L'unione di queste due notizie coincide pericolosamente alla scaletta della "talpa russa".

Fine della guerra in Ucraina ma inizio di un più vasto conflitto tra Est e ovest se l'occidente non toglierà le sanzioni.
In mezzo dovrebbe esserci un discorso di Putin che avrebbe già pronto...


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron: "La Francia deve potenziare il suo esercito per essere pronta a rispondere ad una guerra di alta intensità che può tornare sul nostro continente"*


guarda un po' stanno andando tutti nella direzione chiesta da anni dagli Stati Uniti
tutti nella NATO devono spendere almeno il 2% del PIL in Difesa, subito la Camera si affretta nel passare da 25 miliardi a 38 miliardi
con uno schiocco di dita escono 13 miliardi, al contrario ancora confabulano sulle accise dei fossili
il ministro ombra Guerini riapparso per l'occasione e pensare che prima con i gialloverdi c'era l'anti militari Trenta
ora vediamo la Germania che con il ministro Von der Leyen girava con gli elicotteri senza benzina...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron: "La Francia deve potenziare il suo esercito per essere pronta a rispondere ad una guerra di alta intensità che può tornare sul nostro continente"*



Macron è in campagna elettorale. Questa guerra per lui è una manna dal cielo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Macron è in campagna elettorale. Questa guerra per lui è una manna dal cielo.



Sì, discorso di presentazione del suo programma di campagna elettorale, ho visto ora.
Quindi non bisogna farci così tanto affidamento.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione Ucraina. "Accordo di pace entro 10 giorni."
> 
> "Potrebbero essere necessari da pochi giorni a una settimana e mezza per trovare un accordo sui punti controversi.
> La firma di un accordo di pace porrà fine alla fase acuta del conflitto, ci permetterà di onorare tutti coloro che sono stati uccisi e iniziare la ricostruzione del Paese. Ma dubito che per gli ucraini la guerra finirà lì, non dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato."*



Vuole far terminare la guerra e minaccia la guerriglia. Singolare come strategia.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, discorso di presentazione del suo programma di campagna elettorale, ho visto ora.
> Quindi non bisogna farci così tanto affidamento.



Grazie alla guerra può omettere qualsiasi cosa. Può fare l’eroe nazionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione Ucraina. "Accordo di pace entro 10 giorni."
> 
> "Potrebbero essere necessari da pochi giorni a una settimana e mezza per trovare un accordo sui punti controversi.
> La firma di un accordo di pace porrà fine alla fase acuta del conflitto, ci permetterà di onorare tutti coloro che sono stati uccisi e iniziare la ricostruzione del Paese. Ma dubito che per gli ucraini la guerra finirà lì, non dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato."*



*Ancora delegazione ucraina. "Sarà un accordo ampio che includerà anche nostri paesi alleati come la Polonia."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora delegazione ucraina. "Sarà un accordo ampio che includerà anche nostri paesi alleati come la Polonia."*



Mmmh... già citano guerriglia post accordo, Polonia di mezzo.... non mi piace...
Non è che il casus belli della guerra mondiale lo abbiamo dopo questo pseudo accordo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'Ucraina non si vuole proprio fermare. Dopo avere minacciato di marciare su Mosca ora vogliono pure conquistare la Bielorussia.
> Che qualcuno li fermi


cornuti e mazziati questi ucraini, mo va a finire che sono stati loro ad aggredire la russia


----------



## Swaitak (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora delegazione ucraina. "Sarà un accordo ampio che includerà anche nostri paesi alleati come la Polonia."*


sta Polonia di mezzo può essere un arma a doppio taglio


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cornuti e mazziati questi ucraini, mo va a finire che sono stati loro ad aggredire la russia


Tu ci scherzi ma in Italia la maggior parte la pensa così.


----------



## Shmuk (17 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sta Polonia di mezzo può essere un arma a doppio taglio



Polonia vs Polonio, interdresting.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Marzo 2022)

La Polonia è da settimane che rompe le 00 per entrare nel conflitto.
Se proprio vogliono,vadano da soli senza chiedere alcun aiuto militare o economico.


----------



## carlocarlo (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'unione di queste due notizie coincide pericolosamente alla scaletta della "talpa russa".
> 
> Fine della guerra in Ucraina ma inizio di un più vasto conflitto tra Est e ovest se l'occidente non toglierà le sanzioni.
> In mezzo dovrebbe esserci un discorso di Putin che avrebbe già pronto...


è normale che se dovessimo tenere tutte le sanzioni che abbiamo messo alla russia per forza si finira in guerra.
non gli è praticamente permesso di fare nulla in questo momento, sono praticamente falliti.
l'europa dovra allentare le sanzioni.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Polonia è da settimane che rompe le 00 per entrare nel conflitto.
> Se proprio vogliono,vadano da soli senza chiedere alcun aiuto militare o economico.


Allora usciamo dalla Nato. Poi però se qualcuno ci invade non andiamo a frignare mi raccomando


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> è normale che se dovessimo tenere tutte le sanzioni che abbiamo messo alla russia per forza si finira in guerra.
> non gli è praticamente permesso di fare nulla in questo momento, sono praticamente falliti.
> l'europa dovra allentare le sanzioni.


Tra qualche mese tutte le aziende che sono uscite dalla Russia torneranno eh. Poi io una Russia versione Corea del Nord la auspicherei ed è quello che si meritano. Mi basta non essere più dipendenti da loro entro tre anni, Salvini e M5S o altri politici pagati da Putin permettendo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora usciamo dalla Nato. Poi però se qualcuno ci invade non andiamo a frignare mi raccomando



Semmai è la Polonia a dover uscire dalla NATO,dal momento che (ad ora) è l'unica a voler entrare nel conflitto,non ti pare ?
La maggioranza non conta più ?  
E già una settimana fa ha rischiato grosso con la questione degli aerei da inviare in ucraina...
Salvo poi essere ripresa da tutti gli altri stati in quanto non era una misura stabilita di comune accordo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> è normale che se dovessimo tenere tutte le sanzioni che abbiamo messo alla russia per forza si finira in guerra.
> non gli è praticamente permesso di fare nulla in questo momento, sono praticamente falliti.
> l'europa dovra allentare le sanzioni.


l'autarchia dovrebbe essere l'aspirazione massima per i nazionalisti, in piu sono sedicenti comunisti anti-capitalismo, anti-globalizzazione, dovrebbero essere stra felici


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Modi altro criminale, nulla di non previsto


È dall'indipendenza indiana che sosteniamo il Pakistan ai danni dell'india. Come ci ha ripagato il Pakistan? Creando i talebani?


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Semmai è la Polonia a dover uscire dalla NATO,dal momento che (ad ora) è l'unica a voler entrare nel conflitto,non ti pare ?
> La maggioranza non conta più ?
> E già una settimana fa ha rischiato grosso con la questione degli aerei da inviare in ucraina...
> Salvo poi essere ripresa da tutti gli altri stati in quanto non era una misura stabilita di comune accordo.


La Lituania ha chiesto la no fly zone, quindi la Polonia non è l'unica. La Germania è passata da donare 5000 elmetti a donare i Panzerfaust, come vedi la situazione sta evolvendo giorno dopo giorno


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

in dieci giorni c'è tempo per radere al suo anche la parte ovest dell'Ucraina, quella ex polacca.
continuo a non vedere l'urgenza nelle parole degli ucraini, stanno esportando orfani e vedove a migliaia al giorno ma si atteggiano come se avessero tempo
contenti loro di avere più morti e distruzione...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

*Nuove dichiarazioni pubbliche di Biden dopo il "criminale di guerra" che ieri sera ha fatto salire la tensione scatenando l'ira del Cremlino:

"Vladimir Putin è un dittatore omicida e un delinquente puro”.*


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in dieci giorni c'è tempo per radere al suo anche la parte ovest dell'Ucraina, quella ex polacca.
> continuo a non vedere l'urgenza nelle parole degli ucraini, stanno esportando orfani e vedove a migliaia al giorno ma si atteggiano come se avessero tempo
> contenti loro di avere più morti e distruzione...


Sì infatti sta andando alla grande la campagna di invasione, lo dicono tutti


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron: "La Francia deve potenziare il suo esercito per essere pronta a rispondere ad una guerra di alta intensità che può tornare sul nostro continente"*


Dieci anni fa le hanno prese da Gheddafi. È un esercito buffonesco, considerato che i francesi sono orgogliosi è ovvio che devono fare qualcosa.
Hanno 60 milioni di persone, mezzo milione di chilometri quadrati e solo centomila "professionisti' che hanno chiesto in ginocchio a Obama di salvarli durante l'invasione della Libia.....i tempi degli eserciti di leva sono finiti ma a tutto c'è un limite: o si danno una regolata o fanno direttamente una società tipo quella di Demolition Man con tutti disarmati e tanto di museo delle armi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è stata comunicata la quantità ancora, comunque un paese enorme che importa oltre 80% del petrolio che consuma potenzialmente è un cliente ricercatissimo.
> se risolvono le problematiche di valuta creano un mercato mondiale asiatico privo del dollaro, già Russia-Cina-India fanno il 40% della popolazione mondiale
> considerando che Brasile e Sudafrica importano poco petrolio



e quindi? La Russia farà quello che ha sempre fatto, vendere gas/petrolio/materie prime, tutte in mano alla cricca. Per il resto shock economico per una generazione. Senza considerare il Brain Drain in corso, ogni persona con un IQ superiore alla media sta scappando


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e quindi? La Russia farà quello che ha sempre fatto, vendere gas/petrolio/materie prime, tutte in mano alla cricca. Per il resto shock economico per una generazione. Senza considerare il Brain Drain in corso, ogni persona con un IQ superiore alla media sta scappando


la cricca è composta da persone con cui l'Occidente fa sempre affari, stende tappeti rossi in tutte le capitali, fornisce passaporti in caso di finanziamenti etc
non parliamo di gente schifata ma contesa eh
e soprattutto la cricca è presente in tutti i paesi post sovietici, come ho già detto, compresa l'Ucraina che ne ha a decine di cosiddetti oligarchi

le restrizioni verranno tolte, le hanno tolte pure all'Arabia Saudita che aveva attaccato lo Yemen, e torneranno a investire in Russia come prima perchè è un mercato troppo importante per farne a meno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cricca è composta da persone con cui l'Occidente fa sempre affari, stende tappeti rossi in tutte le capitali, fornisce passaporti in caso di finanziamenti etc
> non parliamo di gente schifata ma contesa eh
> 
> le restrizioni verranno tolte, le hanno tolte pure all'Arabia Saudita che aveva attaccato lo Yemen, e torneranno a investire in Russia come prima perchè è un mercato troppo importante per farne a meno



ma ti rendi conto che la Russia ha un PIL inferiore all'Italia? troppo importante cosa, va bene fare il tifo, ma vivi in un mondo parallelo, scusa se mi permetto


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto che la Russia ha un PIL inferiore all'Italia? troppo importante cosa, va bene fare il tifo, ma vivi in un mondo parallelo, scusa se mi permetto


Se gli togli le esportazioni di gas e petrolio vale la Bulgaria


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se gli togli le esportazioni di gas e petrolio vale la Bulgaria




Bè è un fatto economico, la Russia è una gas station con le bombe atomiche. Per il resto vale appunto il nulla cosmico, patata a parte


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto che la Russia ha un PIL inferiore all'Italia? troppo importante cosa, va bene fare il tifo, ma vivi in un mondo parallelo, scusa se mi permetto


non vivo in nessun mondo pararello, ma ho conosciuto da una dozzina d'anni tutto il mondo post sovietico
a parte che si tratta di un paese enorme e in certe aree non ci sia niente da poter fare oltre ad attività di base, non è un posto piccolo e densamente abitato come l'Italia, ma nelle città più grandi conviene investire e si fanno affari.
la Russia è nettamente meglio dell'Ucraina sotto ogni punto di vista, non a caso in milioni sono emigrati là non l'opposto


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

La soluzione è solo una: Putin deve crepare oppure venire rimosso.

La Russia si civilizza e vive in armonia con tutti gli altri come facciamo noi occidentali da mezzo secolo, diventano finalmente ricchi sfondati tutti i russi, via le sanzioni e via questa sensazione di militarizzazione.

Amen


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione Ucraina. "Accordo di pace entro 10 giorni."
> 
> "Potrebbero essere necessari da pochi giorni a una settimana e mezza per trovare un accordo sui punti controversi.
> La firma di un accordo di pace porrà fine alla fase acuta del conflitto, ci permetterà di onorare tutti coloro che sono stati uccisi e iniziare la ricostruzione del Paese. Ma dubito che per gli ucraini la guerra finirà lì, non dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato."*


Ah quindi fanno il trattato di pace e poi gli ucraini non si fermano? Poi se si fanno macellare non chiedano no fly zone e aiuti perché li farei marcire da soli


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> è normale che se dovessimo tenere tutte le sanzioni che abbiamo messo alla russia per forza si finira in guerra.
> non gli è praticamente permesso di fare nulla in questo momento, sono praticamente falliti.
> l'europa dovra allentare le sanzioni.


Oggi ho visto su Instagram una ragazza russa che seguo che sta in italia da tempo e oggi la banca le ha congelato il conto corrente solo perché russa è quelli della banca erano imbarazzanti.
Credo che si stia esagerando


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuove dichiarazioni pubbliche di Biden dopo il "criminale di guerra" che ieri sera ha fatto salire la tensione scatenando l'ira del Cremlino:
> 
> "Vladimir Putin è un dittatore omicida e un delinquente puro”.*


Questo è idiota dai. Non ha preso le pillole?
Ma perché doveva capitarci questo al comando del mondo occidentale?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La soluzione è solo una: Putin deve crepare oppure venire rimosso.
> 
> La Russia si civilizza e vive in armonia con tutti gli altri come facciamo noi occidentali da mezzo secolo, diventano finalmente ricchi sfondati tutti i russi, via le sanzioni e via questa sensazione di militarizzazione.
> 
> Amen


Non credo così facile
questi non sono fatti per la democrazia


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto che la Russia ha un PIL inferiore all'Italia? troppo importante cosa, va bene fare il tifo, ma vivi in un mondo parallelo, scusa se mi permetto


Beni agricoli, petrolio e gas sono del settore primario che genera poco PIL. L'Italia era specializzata nell'industria che lavora quei prodotti e ha smantellato parecchio per fare terziario cioè commercio, turismo, servizi e finanza.....non è un problema di solito perché anche i prodotti del secondario puoi comprarteli se generi soldi con altri settori. Ora non è così: non esiste un mercato illimitato e non si è ancora trattato su come rifornirci. Usa e paesi del Commonwealth sono un'ottima alternativa a Russia e Ucraina per queste risorse ma preferiscono non darle all'Italia perché appunto generano poca ricchezza e a livello di mercato a loro conviene più lasciare l'Italia a secco..... ucraini e russi non potevano permettersi di fare gli schizzinosi mentre americani e canadesi lo possono fare eccome.


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah quindi fanno il trattato di pace e poi gli ucraini non si fermano? Poi se si fanno macellare non chiedano no fly zone e aiuti perché li farei marcire da soli


Non si fermono se la Russia continua ad occupare il territorio ucraino.
Se i russi si ritirano allora come vuoi che il popolo faccia guerriglia urbana se non ci sarà nessuno da combattere? E semplicemente impossibile.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non credo così facile
> questi non sono fatti per la democrazia


Quelli di ora.

Ma sono cambiamenti che richiedono generazioni e generazioni.

Se cominciano, sono sicuro che ce la possono fare anche loro.

Se non cominciano, non ci arriveranno mai.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuove dichiarazioni pubbliche di Biden dopo il "criminale di guerra" che ieri sera ha fatto salire la tensione scatenando l'ira del Cremlino:
> 
> "Vladimir Putin è un dittatore omicida e un delinquente puro”.*



Solo a me Putin è sempre risultato un dittatore spietato? 
Gli USA ed i suoi "alleati" dove stavano fino ad ora? Forse a firmare accordi vantaggiosi con Putin che qualcuno lodava pubblicamente?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non credo così facile
> questi non sono fatti per la democrazia


non è che non sono fatti per la democrazia, la democrazia è un fenomeno sociale che richiede molto tempo e sacrifici, di certo la democrazia non la esporti in stile americano


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non si fermono se la Russia continua ad occupare il territorio ucraino.
> Se i russi si ritirano allora come vuoi che il popolo faccia guerriglia urbana se non ci sarà nessuno da combattere? E semplicemente impossibile.


E non si capisce questo.
Chiaro che il trattato di pace preveda il ritiro delle truppe no?
Quindi quel passaggio cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Solo a me Putin è sempre risultato un dittatore spietato?
> Gli USA ed i suoi "alleati" dove stavano fino ad ora? Forse a firmare accordi vantaggiosi con Putin che qualcuno lodava pubblicamente?


Non riesco a seguirti.
Ora in molti criticano l'America "perché sta chiaramente puntando ad un intervento"... O perché "volevano esportare democrazia" in paesi dove regnavano tiranni (certo che se sono intervenuti lo hanno fatto con quella scusa ma che in verità puntavano solo ad un ritorno economico ondi influenza importante). Invece secondo te avrebbero dovuto criticare Putin quando ancora non si dimostrava un mostro... E se lo avevano fatto saresti stato qui a criticare l'America che punta ad una WW3...

Insomma è un brutto loop.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quelli di ora.
> 
> Ma sono cambiamenti che richiedono generazioni e generazioni.
> 
> ...


Ne parlavo l’altro giorno con @Trumpusconi 
Siamo d’accordo nel dire che certi popoli/razze/culture non siano mai del tutto pacificate e non siano adatti alla democrazia. È proprio qualcosa di genetico.
Non se sia possibile quello che dici


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è che non sono fatti per la democrazia, la democrazia è un fenomeno sociale che richiede molto tempo e sacrifici, di certo la democrazia non la esporti in stile americano


Ovvio ma in 1000 anni di storia questi non sono mai cambiati così come tanti altri popoli.

Per certi è impossibile


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ne parlavo l’altro giorno con @Trumpusconi
> Siamo d’accordo nel dire che certi popoli/razze/culture non siano mai del tutto pacificate e non siano adatti alla democrazia. È proprio qualcosa di genetico.
> Non se sia possibile quello che dici


Secondo me è possibile, ma bisogna creare almeno un paio di generazioni formate con un'istruzione di livello e dediti alla cosa pubblica.
Nation building, che parte sempre dalle persone.


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E non si capisce questo.
> Chiaro che il trattato di pace preveda il ritiro delle truppe no?
> Quindi quel passaggio cosa vuol dire?


Ma per me voleva solo dire che ci sarà una pace, ci saranno nuove regole ma il popolo non dimenticherà mai quello che è successo.
Così come ci sono voluti quasi 50 anni prima che i tedeschi non siano più visti come il nemico nazista.

E ha ovviamente ragione.
Penso che faranno festa nazionale il giorno in cui Putin lascerà questa terra per l'inferno che si e giustamente guadagnato.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me è possibile, ma bisogna creare almeno un paio di generazioni formate con un'istruzione di livello e dediti alla cosa pubblica.
> Nation building, che parte sempre dalle persone.


2 generazioni sono troppo poche secondo me. Poi dipende di quale “cultura” parliamo.
Io sono convinto che molti non ce la farebbero proprio per dna.
Ma poi attenzione, questo vuole dire imporre un brainwashing mostruoso alle nuove generazioni


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma per me voleva solo dire che ci sarà una pace, ci saranno nuove regole ma il popolo non dimenticherà mai quello che è successo.
> Così come ci sono voluti quasi 50 anni prima che i tedeschi non siano più visti come il nemico nazista.
> 
> E ha ovviamente ragione.
> Penso che faranno festa nazionale il giorno in cui Putin lascerà questa terra per l'inferno che si e giustamente guadagnato.


Questo è un altro paio di maniche e ben diverso da quel passaggio che abbiamo letto…


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non riesco a seguirti.
> Ora in molti criticano l'America "perché sta chiaramente puntando ad un intervento"... O perché "volevano esportare democrazia" in paesi dove regnavano tiranni (certo che se sono intervenuti lo hanno fatto con quella scusa ma che in verità puntavano solo ad un ritorno economico ondi influenza importante). Invece secondo te avrebbero dovuto criticare Putin quando ancora non si dimostrava un mostro... E se lo avevano fatto saresti stato qui a criticare l'America che punta ad una WW3...
> 
> Insomma è un brutto loop.



Mi sarò spiegato male io. Putin non si è mai dimostrato un democratico eppure tanti - anche dei nostri - lo lodavano e ci facevano affari.
Troppo comodo ora farlo passare per impazzito. Putin è sempre lo stesso di prima.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sarò spiegato male io. Putin non si è mai dimostrato un democratico eppure tanti - anche dei nostri - lo lodavano e ci facevano affari.
> Troppo comodo ora farlo passare per impazzito. Putin è sempre lo stesso di prima.


E' lo stesso di prima, certo.

Ma ha superato il limite.


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non riesco a seguirti.
> Ora in molti criticano l'America "perché sta chiaramente puntando ad un intervento"... O perché "volevano esportare democrazia" in paesi dove regnavano tiranni (certo che se sono intervenuti lo hanno fatto con quella scusa ma che in verità puntavano solo ad un ritorno economico ondi influenza importante). Invece secondo te avrebbero dovuto criticare Putin quando ancora non si dimostrava un mostro... E se lo avevano fatto saresti stato qui a criticare l'America che punta ad una WW3...
> 
> Insomma è un brutto loop.


Putin ha invaso la Georgia dopo aver scatenato una guerriglia contro di loro.
In Ucraina una volta tanto Putin era molto più simile agli Usa: la legge per tutela delle minoranze c'era ed è stata tolta nel 2014 e successivamente sono state introdotte leggi naziste, semplicemente l'occidente è troppo buono perché ben prima che Putin decidesse di intervenire c'erano tutte le regioni per fare partire un'invasione da parte della Nato da ovest.
L'Ucraina meritava l'intervento occidentale molto più della Libia (i ribelli protestavano perché non potevano sposare le bambine e schifezze varie) ma io sono tuttora convinto che quando gli ucraini avranno esaurito le loro risorse verranno gettati come immondizia: se volevamo l'Ucraina alleata ci tenevamo Yushenko che ha vinto le elezioni in maniera pulita invece di assaltare il parlamento con milizie naziste e abolire partiti di opposizione e minoranze etniche peggio delle peggiori repubbliche delle banane.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me è possibile, ma bisogna creare almeno un paio di generazioni formate con un'istruzione di livello e dediti alla cosa pubblica.
> Nation building, che parte sempre dalle persone.





hakaishin ha scritto:


> 2 generazioni sono troppo poche secondo me. Poi dipende di quale “cultura” parliamo.
> Io sono convinto che molti non ce la farebbero proprio per dna.
> Ma poi attenzione, questo vuole dire imporre un brainwashing mostruoso alle nuove generazioni



Io non so se vivete in città dove magari a stento si conosce il vicino.

Io bazzico in piccoli comuni, dove si conoscono tutti.

Basta vedere i figli di immigrati, nati qui in Italia
Sono tipo 3 gradini sopra i loro genitori in quanto a diciamo "integrazione"

I figli di questi lo saranno 10 volte, e cosi via.

La nostra vita piace a tutti, state tranquilli, se la "assaggi" non vuoi più tornare all' essere un beduino estremista.
Con tutto il rispetto per la cultura di tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso di prima, certo.
> 
> Ma ha superato il limite.



Secondo la nostra visione. Il problema è che Putin (e non solo) ritiene che siano gli USA e la Nato ad aver superato il limite. 
L'Ucraina, per me, è solo una piccola tessera che sta pagando care le sue legittime aspirazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo la nostra visione. Il problema è che Putin (e non solo) ritiene che sia la Nato ad aver superato il limite.
> L'Ucraina, per me, è solo una piccola tessera che sta pagando care le sue legittime aspirazioni.


Ma non è assolutamente vero che la Nato abbia superato il limite.

La Nato non attaccherebbe mai la Russia, e la prova è che fino ad ora è stata fuori dal conflitto, non ha nemmeno minacciato di entrarci se non verranno attaccati paesi Nato, più chiara di cosi.
Aveva la scusa servita su un piatto d' argento.

Al contrario, Putin ha minacciato di nuclearizzarci.

Pure io pensavo che fosse più bellicosa la situazione, e che sarebbe degenerata.
Ma per ora, no.
Domani, boh.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non è assolutamente vero che la Nato abbia superato il limite.
> 
> La Nato non attaccherebbe mai la Russia, e la prova è che fino ad ora è stata fuori dal conflitto, non ha nemmeno minacciato di entrarci se non verranno attaccati paesi Nato, più chiara di cosi.
> 
> Al contrario, Putin ha minacciato di nuclearizzarci.



Io ho scritto che Putin - a quanto pare - la vede così non che è così.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io ho scritto che Putin - a quanto pare - la vede così non che è così.


Per me nemmeno lui la vede cosi, è solo una scusa

Non vuole vicini di casa felici, altrimenti pure i russi inizierebbero piano piano a reclamare felicità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sarò spiegato male io. Putin non si è mai dimostrato un democratico eppure tanti - anche dei nostri - lo lodavano e ci facevano affari.
> Troppo comodo ora farlo passare per impazzito. Putin è sempre lo stesso di prima.


ma non puoi fare il processo alle intenzione, non è che fai cesare lombroso e dici putin ha la faccia da serial killer, ora che si è palesato in tutta la sua pazzia megalomane giustamente ne prendi le distanze


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2022)

per me non è cosi difficile "occidentalizzare" i russi..non c'è da fare nessun lavaggio del cervello,,basta la libertà di vedere tutto e poi scelgono da soli..e scelgono la nostra via potete stare tranquilli (con tutte le sue storture sia chiaro)

forse è per quello che i vecchi sovietici come Putin si stanno innervosendo e forzano la mano in alcune situazioni...percepiscono che i giovanissimi si sono rotti di vivere in quel modo


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so se vivete in città dove magari a stento si conosce il vicino.
> 
> Io bazzico in piccoli comuni, dove si conoscono tutti.
> 
> ...


Io vivo a Milano e con il lavoro che faccio vedo gente di tutti i tipi
A volte vedo gente come quella che dici tu a volte vedo ragazzi e ragazze da far impallidire il medioevo.
Non sempre si riesce a migliorare anche se sei a contatto con un ambiente come il nostro. Non è detto soprattutto se hai una presenza familiare ingombrante


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky si collegherà con il parlamento italiano il 22 marzo alle 11.*



Ma al parlamento itagliano viene ad esporre tutta 'sta gente, tipo Bill Gates il culantropo, Zielinsky, etc etc.

Tutti personaggi che fanno bagnare le platee di utonti, non capirò mai perché.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me non è cosi difficile "occidentalizzare" i russi..non c'è da fare nessun lavaggio del cervello,,basta la libertà di vedere tutto e poi scelgono da soli..e scelgono la nostra via potete stare tranquilli (con tutte le sue storture sia chiaro)
> 
> forse è per quello che i vecchi sovietici come Putin si stanno innervosendo e forzano la mano in alcune situazioni...percepiscono che i giovanissimi si sono rotti di vivere in quel modo



certo che è così. La Russia qualsiasi cosa tocca diventa Melma, ma melma potente. E appena qualcuno cerca di mettere fuori il naso arrivano le conseguenze. L'Ucraina era ormai persa, un popolo che aveva chiaramente svoltato a Occidente, e allora ecco la guerra. Altrimenti poi sarebbe stata la volta della Bielorussia, della Moldovia, del Kazakistan e chissà chi. Interessante che ogni paese nell' influenza russa sia il più povero d' Europa - Bielorussia, Ucraina e Moldovia. Non cito nemmeno i paesi asiatici ex URSS, altre dittature dimenticate dal mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me non è cosi difficile "occidentalizzare" i russi..non c'è da fare nessun lavaggio del cervello,,basta la libertà di vedere tutto e poi scelgono da soli..e scelgono la nostra via potete stare tranquilli (con tutte le sue storture sia chiaro)
> 
> forse è per quello che i vecchi sovietici come Putin si stanno innervosendo e forzano la mano in alcune situazioni...percepiscono che i giovanissimi si sono rotti di vivere in quel modo


Ad occidente, come ho già scritto giorni fa, i problemi della vita, tolta la salute erano: dove andare in vacanza, quale ristorante scegliere, quali vestiti comprare, evitare di ingrassare per l'abbondanza di cibo, eccetera eccetera.

Occidentalizzare è facile.
Non serve nemmeno forzare.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma al parlamento itagliano viene ad esporre tutta 'sta gente, tipo Bill Gates il culantropo, Zielinsky, etc etc.
> 
> Tutti personaggi che fanno bagnare le platee di utonti, non capirò mai perché.


per passare una giornata diversa


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo che è così. La Russia qualsiasi cosa tocca diventa Melma, ma melma potente. E appena qualcuno cerca di mettere fuori il naso arrivano le conseguenze. L'Ucraina era ormai persa, un popolo che aveva chiaramente svoltato a Occidente, e allora ecco la guerra. Altrimenti poi sarebbe stata la volta della Bielorussia, della Moldovia, del Kazakistan e chissà chi. Interessante che ogni paese nell' influenza russa sia il più povero d' Europa - Bielorussia, Ucraina e Moldovia. Non cito nemmeno i paesi asiatici ex URSS, altre dittature dimenticate dal mondo.


Strano che non appena ne hanno l'occasione, cioè non appena riescono a liberarsi di fantocci pagati da Putin, queste nazioni scappino a gambe levate dall'influenza russa. Chissà come mai eh


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ad occidente, come ho già scritto giorni fa, i problemi della vita, tolta la salute erano: dove andare in vacanza, quale ristorante scegliere, quali vestiti comprare, evitare di ingrassare per l'abbondanza di cibo, eccetera eccetera.
> 
> Occidentalizzare è facile.
> Non serve nemmeno forzare.



Non mi pare che qualcuno contesti il diritto dell'Ucraina e di qualunque Paese di scegliere di avvicinarsi all'occidente. 
Per quanto mi riguarda la questione vera è: per difendere questo diritto di tutti i popoli fino a che punto possiamo spingergi se non siamo alleati di chi è invaso?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che qualcuno contesti il diritto dell'Ucraina e di qualunque Paese di scegliere di avvicinarsi all'occidente.
> Per quanto mi riguarda la questione vera è: per difendere questo diritto di tutti i popoli fino a che punto possiamo spingergi se non siamo alleati di chi è invaso?


Ci possiamo spingere fino al fornire armi per difendersi, come stiamo vedendo.
Nemmeno per contrattacare, solo per difendersi.

Almeno, per ora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Strano che non appena ne hanno l'occasione, cioè non appena riescono a liberarsi di fantocci pagati da Putin, queste nazioni scappino a gambe levate dall'influenza russa. Chissà come mai eh



eh sai, magari a Minsk e a Kjev hanno visto come si vive a Tallin, Riga, Varsavia e Bratislava ora che hanno salutato Mosca


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci possiamo spingere fino al fornire armi per difendersi, come stiamo vedendo.
> Nemmeno per contrattacare, solo per difendersi.
> 
> Almeno, per ora.



Bene. Stiamo facendo il possibile. Oltre non si deve andare.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene. Stiamo facendo il possibile. Oltre non si deve andare.



Penso che anche a me vada bene cosi.

Ma non sono certissimo sia la cosa giusta, sono onesto.

Comunque, come detto, va bene cosi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso che anche a me vada bene cosi.
> 
> Ma non sono certissimo sia la cosa giusta, sono onesto.
> 
> Comunque, come detto, va bene cosi



Non è la cosa giusta in termini morali ma non si può - nella realtà - fare altro.
In fin dei conti deve andarci bene così.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> eh sai, magari a Minsk e a Kjev hanno visto come si vive a Tallin, Riga, Varsavia e Bratislava ora che hanno salutato Mosca


Che poi noi abbiamo rischiato di fare una fine simile, o credete che i vari Napolitano, Bertinotti, Occhetto non siano stati finanziati dai sovietici? Poi vabbè purtroppo il "figlio" di questa gentaccia, il PD, ci sta distruggendo industrialmente da quasi trent'anni (di cui 20 di dominio in parlamento)...ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è la cosa giusta in termini morali ma non si può - nella realtà - fare altro.


Non è una questione proprio morale, altrimenti ti direi che dobbiamo andare ad aiutare chiunque nel mondo soffra una guerra ingiusta, invece in realtà, pur spiacendomi..non mi sento coinvolto.

Questa dell' Ucraina la vedo come una cosa diversa, come se fossero dei miei stretti conoscenti.

Voglio dire, è un vicino a casa nostra, vuole vivere sempre di piu integrata anche con noi.
Per la prima volta, dopo 70 anni abbiamo annusato anche noi italiani la paura di una minaccia diretta, cosa mai successa prima.

Insomma, è una cosa diversa per quanto mi riguarda.
E non mi piace.

Comunque mi ripeto, per ora, penso mi vada bene cosi
Aiutiamoli soltanto a difendersi e vediamo come evolve la situazione.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è una questione proprio morale, altrimenti ti direi che dobbiamo andare ad aiutare chiunque nel mondo soffra una guerra ingiusta, invece in realtà, pur spiacendomi..non mi sento coinvolto.
> 
> Questa dell' Ucraina la vedo come una cosa diversa, come se fossero dei miei stretti conoscenti.
> 
> ...



Sono nostri vicini e ne abbiamo tanti in Italia. 
Adesso auguriamoci solo che in qualche modo si fermi il massacro.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è una questione proprio morale, altrimenti ti direi che dobbiamo andare ad aiutare chiunque nel mondo soffra una guerra ingiusta, invece in realtà, pur spiacendomi..non mi sento coinvolto.
> 
> Questa dell' Ucraina la vedo come una cosa diversa, come se fossero dei miei stretti conoscenti.
> 
> ...


Per me invece no. Mi spiace tanto per la gente che muore e soffre ma non mi sento proprio toccato. Non hanno nulla a che fare con noi onestamente.
Per me si sta facendo anche troppo ma sono punto di vista


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo che è così. La Russia qualsiasi cosa tocca diventa Melma, ma melma potente. E appena qualcuno cerca di mettere fuori il naso arrivano le conseguenze. L'Ucraina era ormai persa, un popolo che aveva chiaramente svoltato a Occidente, e allora ecco la guerra. Altrimenti poi sarebbe stata la volta della Bielorussia, della Moldovia, del Kazakistan e chissà chi. Interessante che ogni paese nell' influenza russa sia il più povero d' Europa - Bielorussia, Ucraina e Moldovia. Non cito nemmeno i paesi asiatici ex URSS, altre dittature dimenticate dal mondo.


Vinte le elezioni Yushenko l'ucraina era un paese rispettabilissimo e filoccidentale senza nazipagliacci e con filorussi che si presentavano alle elezioni....perdendo.
Con Timoshenko i filoccidentali hanno dimostrato di essere corrotti e pronti a svendere il paese tali e quali ai filorussi. Dopo Maidan sono diventati bestie.....non confondiamola con apertura all'occidente.... questi sono l'equivalente dei mujaheddin in Afghanistan invaso dai sovietici, persino meno integrati dato che perseguitano cittadini comunitari e mandano a negoziare gli stessi che ammazzano i giornalisti dei paesi amici. Magari potranno essere uno strumento per abbattere i russi ma di per sé sono la negazione dei valori occidentali.
Potevi investire nell'ucraina di Yushenko, è impensabile fare affari in quella odierna, persino i sauditi forniscono più garanzie.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Scholz risponde a Zelesnky:
> 
> "Siamo con il popolo ucraino, la Germania dà il suo contributo e continuerà a farlo. Ma una cosa è chiara: la Nato non entrerà in questo conflitto."*


Ma guarda te se alla fine devo pure ringraziare un tedesco...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me invece no. Mi spiace tanto per la gente che muore e soffre ma non mi sento proprio toccato. Non hanno nulla a che fare con noi onestamente.
> Per me si sta facendo anche troppo ma sono punto di vista



L'occidente doveva fare il possibile e lo sta facendo. Moralmente si può essere vicini agli ucraini come a qualsiasi popolo oppresso ma non si può certo intervenire militarmente in ogni contesto. Sappiamo tutti che proprio in questo non possiamo farlo.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Vinte le elezioni Yushenko l'ucraina era un paese rispettabilissimo e filoccidentale senza nazipagliacci e con filorussi che si presentavano alle elezioni....perdendo.
> Con Timoshenko i filoccidentali hanno dimostrato di essere corrotti e pronti a svendere il paese tali e quali ai filorussi. Dopo Maidan sono diventati bestie.....non confondiamola con apertura all'occidente.... questi sono l'equivalente dei mujaheddin in Afghanistan invaso dai sovietici, persino meno integrati dato che perseguitano cittadini comunitari e mandano a negoziare gli stessi che ammazzano i giornalisti dei paesi amici. Magari potranno essere uno strumento per abbattere i russi ma di per sé sono la negazione dei valori occidentali.
> Potevi investire nell'ucraina di Yushenko, è impensabile fare affari in quella odierna, persino i sauditi forniscono più garanzie.


Oh finalmente.
Un po’ di sana realtà senza per forza dover santificare un paesaccio agli antipodi del pensiero europeo. Finalmente, sdoganiamo la realtà


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'occidente doveva fare il possibile e lo sta facendo. Moralmente si può essere vicini agli ucraini come a qualsiasi popolo oppresso ma non si può certo intervenire militarmente in ogni contesto. Sappiamo tutti che proprio in questo non possiamo farlo.


Esatto. Perché l’ucraina si e gli altri paesi no? Solo perché confinano con noi?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda te se alla fine devo pure ringraziare un tedesco...



Io ringrazio pure un cinese se fa capire a Zelensky che non deve insistere.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Perché l’ucraina si e gli altri paesi no? Solo perché confinano con noi?



Forse perché esistono guerre di paesi poveri e guerre di paesi ricchi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

*L'Italia si candida per ricostruire il teatro di Mariupol. Il parlamento accoglie lo stanziamento di risorse.

Zelensky ringrazia pubblicamente Dario Franceschini.
"Grazie Franceschini, dai il buon esempio. Insieme ricostruiremo l'Ucraina mattone per mattone."*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Italia si candida per ricostruire il teatro di Mariupol. Il parlamento accoglie lo stanziamento di risorse.
> 
> Zelensky ringrazia pubblicamente Dario Franceschini.
> "Grazie Franceschini, dai il buon esempio. Insieme ricostruiremo l'Ucraina mattone per mattone."*



Hanno già scelto a quale cosca affidare i lavori?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse perché esistono guerre di paesi poveri e guerre di paesi ricchi?


No esiste solo tanta ipocrisia


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Italia si candida per ricostruire il teatro di Mariupol. Il parlamento accoglie lo stanziamento di risorse.
> 
> Zelensky ringrazia pubblicamente Dario Franceschini.
> "Grazie Franceschini, dai il buon esempio. Insieme ricostruiremo l'Ucraina mattone per mattone."*


Ma tipo usare i soldi per noi che dopo il covid siamo devastati no eh?
Mah


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Perché l’ucraina si e gli altri paesi no? Solo perché confinano con noi?



Ma che dici,come dicono qui dentro l'Italia aiuta sempre gli aggrediti (e non i bulli aggressori).
Peccato che in più occasioni non solo non abbiamo aiutato gli aggrediti,ma abbiamo dato manforte ai bulli,partecipando anche in prima persona..  
Comunque l'ho scritto più volte,io non avrei dato neanche le armi.

Anche perchè come sempre regali un dito e poi pretendono l'intero braccio.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No esiste solo tanta ipocrisia



Io direi che si tratta di vero è proprio spirito umanitario a convenienza.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma che dici,come dicono qui dentro l'Italia aiuta sempre gli aggrediti (e non i bulli aggressori).
> Peccato che in più occasioni non solo non abbiamo aiutato gli aggrediti,ma abbiamo dato manforte ai bulli,partecipando anche in prima persona..
> Comunque l'ho scritto più volte,io non avrei dato neanche le armi.
> 
> Anche perchè come sempre regali un dito e poi pretendono l'intero braccio.



Magari fosse solo il braccio...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma che dici,come dicono qui dentro l'Italia aiuta sempre gli aggrediti (e non i bulli aggressori).
> Peccato che in più occasioni non solo non abbiamo aiutato gli aggrediti,ma abbiamo dato manforte ai bulli,partecipando anche in prima persona..
> Comunque l'ho scritto più volte,io non avrei dato neanche le armi.
> 
> Anche perchè come sempre regali un dito e poi pretendono l'intero braccio.


Sono d’accordo. Abbiano fatto decisamente troppo. E loro continuano a pretendere troppo e poco mi importa se sono stati invasi se c’è in gioco la vita di tutti. 
lasciamo perdere le cose che abbiamo fatto in passato perché non ne usciamo più


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io direi che si tratta di vero è proprio spirito umanitario a convenienza.


Tradotto: ipocrisia


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tradotto: ipocrisia



Meglio spiegare in cosa consiste per il caso specifico.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

La Repubblica: Draghi: No allarmi per la guerra in Ucraina. I razionamenti ci saranno solo se necessari.


----------



## Shmuk (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tipo usare i soldi per noi che dopo il covid siamo devastati no eh?
> Mah



Tu, come altri, tanti, non hai capito che la scena di questo mondo oramai è cambiata; arroccarsi nella difesa dell'orticello e nella pretesa di ritornare allo stile di vita pre 2020 è abbastanza futile, a mio parere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tipo usare i soldi per noi che dopo il covid siamo devastati no eh?
> Mah



O per qualche ponte che crolla da solo... senza il bisogno di bombe...


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Italia si candida per ricostruire il teatro di Mariupol. Il parlamento accoglie lo stanziamento di risorse.
> 
> Zelensky ringrazia pubblicamente Dario Franceschini.
> "Grazie Franceschini, dai il buon esempio. Insieme ricostruiremo l'Ucraina mattone per mattone."*



Mentre da noi c'è gente che ancora vive nelle baraccopoli dopo anni e anni di terremoto.

Ma giustamente sarebbe troppo facile aggiustare le cose qui da noi, eh no, bisogna stracciarsi le vesti per gli altri perché sono poveretti e sfortunati, e inoltre vogliono vivere all'occidentale, hai capito.

Gli itagliani invece fanno schifo, si devono arrangiare perché sono straricchi e devono pagare pegno all'universo solo per la fortuna allucinante di essere nati in cotanto paese.

(però, è consigliabile non dirlo, altrimenti si passa da filo-Putin, N.D.R.)


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Tu, come altri, tanti, non hai capito che la scena di questo mondo oramai è cambiata; arroccarsi nella difesa dell'orticello e nella pretesa di ritornare allo stile di vita pre 2020 è abbastanza futile, a mio parere.


Si si…quindi? Che dobbiamo fare? Guerra mondiale? Bunker? Legge del taglione?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> O per qualche ponte che crolla da solo... senza il bisogno di bombe...



Noi siamo avanti...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> O per qualche ponte che crolla da solo... senza il bisogno di bombe...


Non si può perché pare sia cambiato lo scenario politico sociale ecc


----------



## Shmuk (18 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mentre da noi c'è gente che ancora vive nelle baraccopoli dopo anni e anni di terremoto.
> 
> Ma giustamente sarebbe troppo facile aggiustare le cose qui da noi, eh no, bisogna stracciarsi le vesti per gli altri perché sono poveretti e sfortunati, e inoltre vogliono vivere all'occidentale, hai capito.
> 
> ...



A parte tutto, suvvia, non facciamo i pitocchi. All'Aquila terremotata, varie nazioni tra cui la Russia (sic) hanno finanziato la ricostruzione di opere anche simili a quella in oggetto, e forse non abbiamo detto nemmeno grazie.


----------



## Shmuk (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si…quindi? Che dobbiamo fare? Guerra mondiale? Bunker? Legge del taglione?



Mettersela sciallamente via.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A parte tutto, suvvia, non facciamo i pitocchi. All'Aquila terremotata, varie nazioni tra cui la Russia (sic) hanno finanziato la ricostruzione di opere anche simili a quella in oggetto, e forse non abbiamo detto nemmeno grazie.



Macché pitocchi, mica è una questione di soldi. O meglio, lo è, visto che poi le risorse spariscono nel nulla cosmico.

Son più che contento di aiutare gli altri, ma a me 'ste cose non vanno giù, e non certo perché reputo gli ucraini meno degni dei nostri connazionali.

Poi, vabbé, detto a margine ti dò anche ragione, a riflettere sul comportamento di certi soggetti preferisco a volte aiutare un estraneo piuttosto che qualcuno qui da noi.


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Vinte le elezioni Yushenko l'ucraina era un paese rispettabilissimo e filoccidentale senza nazipagliacci e con filorussi che si presentavano alle elezioni....perdendo.
> Con Timoshenko i filoccidentali hanno dimostrato di essere corrotti e pronti a svendere il paese tali e quali ai filorussi. Dopo Maidan sono diventati bestie.....non confondiamola con apertura all'occidente.... questi sono l'equivalente dei mujaheddin in Afghanistan invaso dai sovietici, persino meno integrati dato che perseguitano cittadini comunitari e mandano a negoziare gli stessi che ammazzano i giornalisti dei paesi amici. Magari potranno essere uno strumento per abbattere i russi ma di per sé sono la negazione dei valori occidentali.
> Potevi investire nell'ucraina di Yushenko, è impensabile fare affari in quella odierna, persino i sauditi forniscono più garanzie.


L'Ucraina è un paese accogliente, di persone mediamente più educate nei modi fare di alcuni paesi UE, Ucraina dove un presidente ebreo, nipote di un superstite dell'olocausto ha vinto le elezioni con il 73% dei voti. Zelenski che è di Krivoy Rog, gente che conosco era nella stessa scuola con lui, ma non nella stessa classe. Se lo ricordano tutti.
Che ci siano fascisti e nazisti che si presentino alle elezioni mi ricorda il nostro vicepremier Fini con il suo saluto romano, Forza Nuova e Casapound, regolarmente si presentano alle elezioni. Noi non siamo nazifascisti, non lo sono loro.
Ti contraddico ancora, perché in Ucraina i filorussi si presentano ancora alle elezioni.
Yanukovych è caduto perché la maggioranza del popolo voleva un intesa con l'UE invece della Russia. Vogliono decidere loro per il loro paese, e non so cosa c'entri la CIA o altre teorie su Maidan con questa voglia, logica, di desiderare un futuro migliore invece che far parte della sfera di influenza russa, di cui si ricordano anno di carestia e si tramandano racconti sull'Holodomor.
Saranno un po' diversi da noi culturalmente esteticamente (chi si è fatto un giro per Kiev potrà confermare), ma sono i nostri vicini di casa e con i Talebani, ne culturalmente e ne politicamente, non ci azzeccano nulla. 
La stragrande maggioranza di loro ha deciso di rimanere in Ucraina a difendere la loro casa, pur avendo il secondo esercito più forte al mondo attacarli da 4 fronti.
Rispetto per loro, popolo coraggioso e che rispetto, con i loro difetti sia chiaro, ma che non meritano odio di nessun tipo.
In Italia la lega ha fatto fortuna per via dei barconi, per i migranti che ci rubano il lavoro e via dicendo.
l'Ucraina ha perso Donbass e Crimea, partiti stile Lega dovrebbero avere gradimento alle stelle e invece ottengono punteggi irrilevanti. C'è Zelenski, l'equivalente di Grillo, Grillo che molti del forum, compreso il sottoscritto, hanno votato come alternativa a Berlusconi o al PD durante le ultime elezioni libere.


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tipo usare i soldi per noi che dopo il covid siamo devastati no eh?
> Mah


Il covid è nuovo...nemmeno gli edifici PUBBLICI dell'Aquila devastati dal terremoto hanno ricostruito.


Per post sopra
Il tremendo Yanukovych ha fatto una legge che tutelava le minoranze linguistiche comprese sia filorussi che cittadini comunitari. La protesta è partita dai nazionalisti che hanno fatto tale e quale in Italia dove dalle mie parti c'era il cartello "qui si parla solo italiano" anche nei paesi dove erano tutti sloveni.
Non è accogliente quindi è ostile e pure in maniera tonta dato che fa il prepotente con le persone a cui chiede aiuto.
Zelensky ha preso il 70% dei voti al ballottaggio....fatto sta che ha preso 5 milioni di voti al primo turno mentre prima in Ucraina vincevi con 18: dopo Maidan la gente è stata esclusa dalle elezioni. Zelensky non è chissà che Grillo: Grillo ha un blog suo dove manda a quel paese i politici, Zelensky è il Fabio Fazio ucraino che dalle TV di propaganda gli hanno fatto fare una serie TV, guarda caso il suo partito ha lo stesso nome della serie TV. Notate una chicca: alle ultime elezioni Poroshenko appare come indipendente...il partito di Poroshenko in accordo con l'oligarca che ha finanziato Zelensky (il burattinaio e anche creatore della brigata Azov) ha finanziato Zelensky che in pratica era il candidato unico di tutti i partiti.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

BOMBARDATO L'AEROPORTO DI LVIV


----------



## Djici (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sarò spiegato male io. Putin non si è mai dimostrato un democratico eppure tanti - anche dei nostri - lo lodavano e ci facevano affari.
> Troppo comodo ora farlo passare per impazzito. Putin è sempre lo stesso di prima.


Ti metto davanti ad un altra cosa senza senso :
I politici che lo lodavano lo facevano perché ne avevano un beneficio economico... E quindi ci può anche stare.
Invece vogliamo parlare di utenti che lodavano Putin? Loro che beneficio avevano? Eppure era già un dittatore no?
Quando fai politica certe volte devi fare buon viso a cattivo gioco.
Non e che puoi mettere in disparte un paese ogni volta che sembra esserci un pazzo o un criminale. 
Ovviamente si cerca un compromesso per vivere tutti in tranquillità.
In molti sputano su l'America. Fanno ironia su l'esportazione di democrazia. Ed e vero che l'hanno fatto più di una volta senza grandi risultati (e come già detto prima se l'hanno fatto non era per esportare democrazia per davvero...).
E invece ora leggo che dovevano esportare democrazia ancora prima in Russia e non avere nulla a che fare con loro perché si sapeva che Putin era solo un dittatore...
Boh.
Io rimango sconvolto dalla mancanza di coerenza in questo ragionamento.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il covid è nuovo...nemmeno gli edifici PUBBLICI dell'Aquila devastati dal terremoto hanno ricostruito.
> 
> 
> Per post sopra
> ...


Ma non può essere. La democratica occidentale e liberale Ucraina di stampo europeo? Ti starai confondendo….


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BOMBARDATO L'AEROPORTO DI LVIV


(non confermato, prendetelo con le pinze). I missili potrebbero aver colpito un deposito di Mig29. Fosse così sarebbe un colpo pesantissimo


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de La Repubblica: Secondo l’Intelligence USA c’è rischio nucleare da Russia se la guerra si prolunga.
​


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito de La Repubblica: Secondo l’Intelligence USA c’è rischio nucleare da Russia se la guerra si prolunga.
> ​


Era il dubbio di molti.

Non mi stupirei se arrivasse a dire: "o vi arrendete o useremo armi nucleari"


----------



## Milanoide (18 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

*Putin annuncia discorso alla nazione.

Intelligence USA: Putin probabilmente farà affidamento sul suo deterrente nucleare per proiettare forza sul suo pubblico in patria e all'estero*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin annuncia discorso alla nazione alle 13.
> 
> Intelligence USA: Putin probabilmente farà affidamento sul suo deterrente nucleare per proiettare forza sul suo pubblico in patria e all'estero*



Il discorso alla nazione è nella scaletta del documento della "talpa russa" in mano all'intelligence.
In base a quel documento dovrebbe fare un "aut -aut" all'Occidente, ritiro delle sanzioni, o missili sull'Europa (Polonia).


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Era il dubbio di molti.
> 
> Non mi stupirei se arrivasse a dire: "o vi arrendete o useremo armi nucleari"



Secondo me non userà armi nucleari. Vuole conquistare l’Ucraina, un passo simile significa distruggerla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin annuncia discorso alla nazione alle 13.
> 
> Intelligence USA: Putin probabilmente farà affidamento sul suo deterrente nucleare per proiettare forza sul suo pubblico in patria e all'estero*



.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Italia si candida per ricostruire il teatro di Mariupol. Il parlamento accoglie lo stanziamento di risorse.
> 
> Zelensky ringrazia pubblicamente Dario Franceschini.
> "Grazie Franceschini, dai il buon esempio. Insieme ricostruiremo l'Ucraina mattone per mattone."*


E gli italiani alla fame


----------

